# Campy 11 speed shift lever... broken spring..NO PARTS!



## the Phantom (Feb 17, 2006)

My Super Record 11 speed rear shift lever has broken the small spring on the shift paddle rendering the lever non functional and totally useless. A call the Campy USA requires the lever to be sent back to an authorized service center (QBP). The service will be under the five year warrantee.
The new 11 speed design and new marketing policy of Campy USA means no individual replacement parts or sub-assemblies are available for the 11 speed systems. Prior 8-9-10 speed version Ergo Power levers for many years back had the shift paddle assembly available for $35 or so. Every spring, washer and widget available at anytime made the Campy components superior to Shimano for long term durability, the ability to disassemble the levers was outstanding. A complete rebuild for fifty bucks..Cannot do that now!
W.T.F. Campy USA? "too many SKU's" was the excuse. "Bike shops are not technically capable of servicing the levers and only want to replace the full assembly". Crock of Shiet.. I have fixed older version at home with simple tools, a good bike shop can do the same.
Response from QBP via the bike shop has the whole shift lever assembly, shift lever, body and all the mechanical guts needing to be replaced. Ultimate pisser..nothing being available till at least January 2011.
My expensive Campy Super Record 11 speed equiped bike is now useless waiting for a part sometime early next year at soonest... 

Attention Campy USA customer service and marketing boneheads....I'm thinking twice about anything Campy in the future. Campy has gone waaay downhill in the new no available part policy. The snot attitude of the person I spoke to was really poor.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

I fully understand paying more for something that can be completely 'user-serviceable', but now, what reason do they have for charging more for Campy equipment? That sucks!


----------



## FBinNY (Jan 24, 2009)

I was the east coast service rep for a number of years a while back. I watched Campy go from full parts availability to a reduced program of key parts and sub-assemblies. It was a bone of contention when, for example, they stopped selling RD cage plates separately and made people buy a complete cage assembly.

I don't know which spring you broke on the shift paddle, but as long as I had been servicing Ergo levers, one of the springs was integral to the riveted paddle lever assembly, and it's failure required replacing the entire unit.

Sadly Campagnolo, which was always run like a high end boutique, is now acting more like Walmart. Reducing the replacement parts list to modules and sub-assemblies is workable if done intelligently (it isn't now), but limiting service to only a few service centers, and the excuse they give is unexceptable. 

Field service is a key reason to buy Campagnolo, and the value added local service is one reason better dealers sell Campy. If you take dealer or user service out of the equation, you reduce Campagnolo to a slightly more expensive, and finicky Shimano.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*sad to hear that*

Very disappointing that Campy can't support their product here. I have 3 Campy groups (two 10s; one 9s) and the idea of serviceable parts was always a plus for me. If Campy is going down the break it and replace it route, then you might as well buy SRAM


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

DaveG said:


> Very disappointing that Campy can't support their product here. I have 3 Campy groups (two 10s; one 9s) and the idea of serviceable parts was always a plus for me. If Campy is going down the break it and replace it route, then you might as well buy SRAM



+1...I'll have to confirm this with our local Campy guru, but this is very dissapointing if true. I've been using Campy 10 Chorus shifters since 2000 and have had the right shifter rebuilt twice. Not being able to do that is a big knock against them.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*well...*

The rare case of a lightly stressed part breaking does suck, but Campy warranty service time is still as lousy as it was around 2002. I had a Record ergo lever that wasn't working quite right and at that time, I felt like sending it in to be fixed rather than messing with it. I knew the turnaround would be slow, so I just bought another pair of levers, BEFORE removing the malfunctioning one, so I was never out of service.

I'd be willing to bet that the finger lever spring is the same as this one. 

http://aebike.com/product/campagnolo-ergo-right-hand-lever-return-spring-sku-ld9868-qc30.htm

The thumb button spring is unique to the ultrashift levers.

Also, FWIW, the ultrashift springs will all be the same from Veloce on up. You can get a pair of Veloce levers for about $120, which includes a cable set worth about $50 and brake hoods worth $30-40. You could sell the guts in the back of the right lever as a $50 upgrade kit for owners of 2009 10 speed lever with the "too light" click.

www.shinybikes.com

If the spring that you broke is on the right side, I have one. I trashed an almost new lever in a wreck and bought one of those major assemblies for about $100 to fix it.


----------



## the Phantom (Feb 17, 2006)

*Check out the exploded drawing of the Super record lever.*

C-40 you are wrong... Please do not post incorrect information you will lose you bet.. Ha Ha.

Check out the exploded drawing of the Super Record shift lever. Campy assembly EC-SR100. Contains the body, shift paddle assembly (with the crappy two cent busted spring) plus all the guts. No parts nor the shift padddle assembly are available separatly.


Page 35/41 of the 2009 spares
http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Spares09-A-230309.pdf


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

the Phantom said:


> C-40 you are wrong... Please do not post incorrect information you will lose you bet.. Ha Ha.
> 
> Check out the exploded drawing of the Super Record shift lever. Campy assembly EC-SR100. Contains the body, shift paddle assembly (with the crappy two cent busted spring) plus all the guts. No parts nor the shift padddle assembly are available separatly.
> 
> ...


in defense of C 40 the spring he shows looks just like the one in the assembly referenced


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I want to find out if this is true too. I was considering getting a Campy system when I (if ever!) got a second bike. This might make me try SRAM. 
Then again, market share of SRAM and Shimano have probably taken its toll on Campy, causing changes like these. If this is the case, Campy needs to rethink it's marketing, and get back into the game. Lower prices, entry level groups, negotiating with bike companies to have bikes equipped with Campy, improving understanding & distribution in America and other areas where their penetration (uhhh huhh huhh he said 'penetration') is low.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*sure???*

You need to improve your reading comprehension. There is no way that you can tell that the the current finger lever spring is different than the one used in previous years, from looking at the PDF. I have all of the PDFs stored on my computer and I'm well aware of what parts are offered. I even mentioned that I bought one of those major assemblies that you mentioned, in order to fix a broken ergo body. 

What I said was the parts from lower level ultrashift levers are the same and the finger lever spring may not be significantly different than those from older models. Unless you have both in hand, you have no idea how they may differ.

I also said that you can get the part you need by purchasing a pair of Veloce levers. That is totally accurate.

I have the spring you need, but since you'e an A-hole, you won't get it.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*????*

Find out if what is true? If you're wondering about repair parts, Campy quit selling each small part for ultrashift late in 2009, so it's not recent news. They still show drawings and part numbers for some of the pre-2009 shifters and escape shifters. All you have to do is go to the Campy website and look at the 2011 spare parts PDF. It would seem odd that the owners of 2009-2010 Centaur and Veloce shifters have no spare parts available. Campy spare parts PDFs may not be totally accurate.

It's still a lot cheaper to pay $100 for a major repair assembly than just trash a pair of shifters because one part broke. Breakage of those small springs is rare. I've only read of it a couple of times in over 10 years of posting on bike forums. Campy shifters also cost far less than SRAM to start with, at least if you know where to buy them.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

A member for four years and only ten posts...so I can see why they call you the phantom.

A word of advice - C-40 is a great source of information on a lot of stuff, and especially Campagnolo. I'd want to make sure I was completely positive before I told him he was wrong, as he is rarely wrong. 

Posting and seeking information and then telling someone they are wrong isn't really going to endear you to other users, nor make them want to help you out.


----------



## the Phantom (Feb 17, 2006)

*C-40 needs to get a life and a sense of humor....*

C-40 for all the shallow minded posts you have made over the years you have really made the impression that you are a raging jerk.. ( common aquaintences well affirm this). You have contributed nothing other than a wrong assumption and incorrect information. I am holding the 11 speed shift paddle and a 9-10 speed version in my hand. The spring in question is completely different. You loose the bet... Ha Ha humor that you do not see...

Back to the original post please... 

Original post stated that Campy USA cannot supply the replacement 11 speed shift paddle ASSEMBLY as they could in prior years for $35. The wanted assembly is riveted together thus the spring you seem to think is the same cannot be had separatly. Taking apart either version to remove the spring is a no-go regardless. Look at the link for the Super Record shift lever complete assembly and see. Ya gotta aquire most of the complete shift lever assembly costing uber $$. Glad its under warrantee. Pissed that the parts are not available regardless.


----------



## the Phantom (Feb 17, 2006)

*C-40 posted a link for the WRONG PART*

C-40...youposted incorrect information and a link for the wrong part... The shift paddle as refered to by Campy USA is the upshift lever. You have posted the spring for the down shift lever.


----------



## ronvdp (Oct 8, 2004)

*Why are you here???*

If you know so much you don't need any help...
C-40's input here is valuable to many of us, even if he did make a mistake he is still one of the best Campy resources around. You seem to be looking for a mistake just to point it out. Get over it and move on. On second thought, why don't you just go get Shimano or SRAM.


the Phantom said:


> C-40...youposted incorrect information and a link for the wrong part... The shift paddle as refered to by Campy USA is the upshift lever. You have posted the spring for the down shift lever.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I love how someone comes on board, posts a question, then argues that the answer from an experienced cyclist/mechanic when they post the correct information pertaining directly to the original question asked.

Why bother asking the question or even posting for that matters if an OP knows it all?


----------



## the Phantom (Feb 17, 2006)

*time to chime up C-40*

C-40 made a mistake in hastly supplying incorrect information and got flagged for it. Thats the reality of a guy who thinks he is an expert and authority. Guess all that believe him or have posted to defend him are as much of a wanker as he is. Many of his posts follow the same theme... C-40, its time to get a life... 9600 posts? Do you wear out keyboards instead of bike parts? C-40... Have you seen or ridden a Campy electronic group? Nope.... Do you actually own an 11 speed group...most likely not.. You are close to but really a Campy expert but your opinion, when valid and correct, is welcome. C-40 had the choice NOT to post a response.

Back to the original post that stated that campy has gone waaay down hill in its policy of no longer supplying carrying replacement parts. Former employees and others all agree. My thirty five years of owning Campy record and super record parts has all but come to an end. I have been one of the first in the US to own anything new from Campy as a dedicated owner. I aquire them in Europe long before they are ever seen in the U.S.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*simple misunderstanding....*

Your original post was not clear to me, since the most prominent spring is the one I referenced and it does return the finger lever.

I see now that you mean the small spring that holds the finger lever forward, against the brake lever. I thought you meant the larger spring that returns the lever. You're correct that this is part of a riveted asembly and it is no longer sold separately. It was sold as EC-SR-028 at one time. Part number EC-RE428 would work too. I've got that part in my junk pile too. I'm still correct that the required part can be had from any ultrashift lever, including the cheap Veloce. You just don't get the faux carbon sticker on the paddle.

You're still an A-hole and don't get that part either. I would have given it to a deserving person. Only 300 miles on it.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no...*



the Phantom said:


> C-40...youposted incorrect information and a link for the wrong part... The shift paddle as refered to by Campy USA is the upshift lever. You have posted the spring for the down shift lever.


I posted a pic of the spring that returns the finger lever to it's start position (left back to right). It is not the spring that returns the thumb button.


----------



## the Phantom (Feb 17, 2006)

*Thats a ten speed shift lever NOT an 11 speed the post stated...*

There are far too many wankers who post too often on this site. C-40 has posted a photo of a ten speed assembly not an 11 speed which is significantly different and totally and completely incompatable for any part.


----------



## ronvdp (Oct 8, 2004)

*Lol*




the Phantom said:


> C-40 made a mistake in hastly supplying incorrect information and got flagged for it. Thats the reality of a guy who thinks he is an expert and authority. Guess all that believe him or have posted to defend him are as much of a wanker as he is. Many of his posts follow the same theme... C-40, its time to get a life... 9600 posts? Do you wear out keyboards instead of bike parts? C-40... Have you seen or ridden a Campy electronic group? Nope.... Do you actually own an 11 speed group...most likely not.. You are close to but really a Campy expert but your opinion, when valid and correct, is welcome. C-40 had the choice NOT to post a response.
> 
> Back to the original post that stated that campy has gone waaay down hill in its policy of no longer supplying carrying replacement parts. Former employees and others all agree. My thirty five years of owning Campy record and super record parts has all but come to an end. I have been one of the first in the US to own anything new from Campy as a dedicated owner. I aquire them in Europe long before they are ever seen in the U.S.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*give me a break...*



the Phantom said:


> There are far too many wankers who post too often on this site. C-40 has posted a photo of a ten speed assembly not an 11 speed which is significantly different and totally and completely incompatable for any part.


I did post a picture of a pre-2009 spring from AE Bike, not an assembly. I just said that the spring might work with a new ultrashift lever.

The picture of the entire ergo lever I posted is a (broken) 11 speed 2009 ultrashift. All 10 and 11 speed ultrashift ergos are the SAME, except for the index plate (10 or 11 speed) and the front rachet (also 10 or 11 speed specific). The ball retainer plate on SR shifters is made of Ti, but otherwise identical in function. The other parts are fully interchangeable. I took the index plate and front rachet from that 11 speed shifter and put it in my 2009 Centaur 10 ultrashift lever. It's been shifting an 11 speed bike for over a year now. The only 10 speed parts in that picture are the index plate and front rachet.

The fact that you think that 10 and 11 speed ultrashift parts are not interchangeable proves that you really know little about the whole subject.

Here's a link to some info I posted a long time ago. One of the first thing I tried is swapping 10 and 11 speed parts. They are ALL interchangeable.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=154068&highlight=inside+2009+ergopower


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

You know what's really funny about this thread - Phantom didn't actually break the spring in his lever. He made this all up to draw attention to Campy's supposed replacement part problem. 

If there's no broken part, there really isn't a problem. Is there?


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

And besides, isn't Campagnolo replacing the shifter under warranty? Well, then the shop where it was purchased should handle the return, and advance the OP a replacement right now. If they want to provide good customer service, that is.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Question please*

Does this parts availability just apply to Campy 11 speed or ALL Campy components? I have Campy ten on both of my bikes and one has '02 Ergo shifters. I've had both rebuilt a couple of times. Just wondering....if this is the case, no more Campagnolo for me in the distant future...:mad2:


----------



## the Phantom (Feb 17, 2006)

*C-40 Wrong Again...*

C-40 your lastest post on this thread again shows that you have contributed only incorrect information. The 2009 11 speed shift paddle (upshift lever) assembly in question is a completely different shape thus not interchangeable to older 10 speed versions. My broken part in question is a Super Record part. I do not wish to use a lower level version as you imply. 

Bottom line of the original post is Campy USA inability to supply the replacement shift paddle assembly till early next year. In no way was it requested from you a way to cobble together other parts. 

Geez C-40... you are a raging jerk and flaming wanker... You did not need to chime in at all for any of this thread. Get a grip..Get a life.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

C-40 said:


> Find out if what is true? If you're wondering about repair parts, Campy quit selling each small part for ultrashift late in 2009, so it's not recent news. They still show drawings and part numbers for some of the pre-2009 shifters and escape shifters. All you have to do is go to the Campy website and look at the 2011 spare parts PDF. It would seem odd that the owners of 2009-2010 Centaur and Veloce shifters have no spare parts available. Campy spare parts PDFs may not be totally accurate.
> 
> It's still a lot cheaper to pay $100 for a major repair assembly than just trash a pair of shifters because one part broke. Breakage of those small springs is rare. I've only read of it a couple of times in over 10 years of posting on bike forums. Campy shifters also cost far less than SRAM to start with, at least if you know where to buy them.


I think I paid about $25 (including labor) last time I needed a shifter rebuilt. Peter @ Vecchios in Boulder did the repair. It was a Campy 10 Chorus shifter--Can't recall if it was the spring or some other small plastic part that had worn out, but if there are no parts available now I guess it's a moot point. Looks like I have to at least quadruple my repair costs with Campy going forward.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dinosaur said:


> Does this parts availability just apply to Campy 11 speed or ALL Campy components? I have Campy ten on both of my bikes and one has '02 Ergo shifters. I've had both rebuilt a couple of times. Just wondering....if this is the case, no more Campagnolo for me in the distant future...:mad2:


Sounded to me like it applied to all Campy. I have also had my right shifter rebuilt a couple of times and mine is Y2k. Sad to have to buy a new shifter when all you need is a small part or 2.


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*Branford Bike*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> Sounded to me like it applied to all Campy. I have also had my right shifter rebuilt a couple of times and mine is Y2k. Sad to have to buy a new shifter when all you need is a small part or 2.



I just clicked on Branford Bike's website and they sell replacement parts for Campy Ergo levers 1998-2007. So I guess they are just talking about Campy 11.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow, OP...you are quite an odd person. You come off as a jerk, a few people point this out, and yet you continue to act like a bigger jerk with each post. Nice going!

Maybe you can aim for ten posts in the next four years after you let this thread die. Go for it...


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dinosaur said:


> I just clicked on Branford Bike's website and they sell replacement parts for Campy Ergo levers 1998-2007. So I guess they are just talking about Campy 11.


Thanks...good to know.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Go away troll. Calling someone a "raging jerk" for trying to help, is obviously being posted by a troll.


----------

